# Artin HO General Discussion Thread



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Okay, how about talking Artin HO? Such a small niche manufacturer we can probably put everything in this one thread.

To start things off, it appears to me that at least some bodies are glued on the chassis. I have been trying to remove one and don't want to break it. Has anyone developed a technique for removing these bodies?

Thanks...Joe


----------



## Gareth (Mar 8, 2011)

I have three Mustangs and a bunch of chassis to experiment with. The issue for me is that you have to thread the components onto the rear axle through the chassis which is a bit irritating when you want to find a good set up and switch bits in and out. 

My Mustang bodies are screwed on as well as clipped in. Not seen any glue yet.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Gareth said:


> I have three Mustangs and a bunch of chassis to experiment with. The issue for me is that you have to thread the components onto the rear axle through the chassis which is a bit irritating when you want to find a good set up and switch bits in and out.
> 
> My Mustang bodies are screwed on as well as clipped in. Not seen any glue yet.


Hi Gareth,
Are you saying the rear axles on your cars do not snap in/out?

If you haven't yet encountered a glued in body, count yourself very lucky. I have one in my display case with the front and rear guide pins installed and I'd like to remove the rear pin so it sits better. I cannot risk damaging the body because it is one of the rare bodies - a set-only Lumina.

In front of me today I have a police car with two "T" pins installed. So in order to run it, I have to remove the pins and install regular pins (or cut off the top of the "T"). To do that, I have to remove the body so I can remove the pin.

Some Artin bodies do have screw posts, some have one front and back. And others, like the police car, have no screw post. I just need to find a safe way to get the body off. The glued in bodies are extremely tight on the sides - so tight you can't get even the thinnest screwdriver in there to try to pry it off.

I'm also now noticing the regular Artin pins are too long for use on Tyco track.

Joe


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Okay, lets talk Artin.......where does one get individual cars these days, are they still being manufactured?

-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

SCJ said:


> Okay, lets talk Artin.......where does one get individual cars these days, are they still being manufactured?


No, they have not been manufactured for a long time. However, I just came into possession of a large lot of NOS Artin HO from a store buyout.

If anyone is interested, I have them for sale at either $12 or $20. Be advised some cars have the "T" guide pin.

The $12 cars are dark red Corvette, light red Corvette, yellow Corvette, and red Mustang.

The police car, it's companion Corvette set car, yellow Mustang and light red Ferrari F-40 are $20 each.

I also have a pair of the F1 bodies at $15 for the pair.

Thanks...Joe


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Any pics? I don't think I've seen an Artin HO, or if I had, didn't know what I was looking at.

-Paul


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

pshoe64 said:


> Any pics? I don't think I've seen an Artin HO, or if I had, didn't know what I was looking at.
> 
> -Paul


Check out this page for some of them. 

http://www.hoslotcars.com/cgi-bin/page/browse?back=0&c0=man:Artin

Joe


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Thanks much for the link. I'll be checking those out.

-Paul


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

I did receive confirmation that some bodies are glued on. I have to see if there is a way to break that seal.

Just as a brief description, Artin cars are inline magnet cars using a can motor with seperate traction magnets. They have a pickup shoe spring system exactly like a Tyco HP-7; in fact, I would say the parts are interchangeable. The chassis looks very much like the Marchon chassis version with the HP-7 like pickup springs. They use hard pickups.

Body size is equivilant to Tyco, Lifelike, etc. The guide pin can either be "T" shaped or straight. The pins are too long for Tyco track. Tomy pins may be a direct replacement, or you can just clip the pin a little.

Tires and rims are always black. Bodies snap-on although some do have a rear screw post. Axles snap in with only a single wheelbase. The F1 bodies use a different chassis. Pinion and crown gears are white. The crown gear and spacer are all one piece and fill the entire rear axle from one side of the chassis to the other.

Most, if not all, chassis are lighted.

Joe


----------



## Gareth (Mar 8, 2011)

Hi Joe,

That's correct. None of the Artin chassis I own have snap in rear axles. 

I'll have to post a photo or two of the chassis when I get time.

I'd be interested in your yellow Mustang although I need to sell something else to generate $20 first.

Cheers

Gareth


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Gareth said:


> Hi Joe,
> 
> That's correct. None of the Artin chassis I own have snap in rear axles.
> 
> ...


Hi Gareth,
I just looked at one of the yellow Corvettes and police car - the axle does not snap-in. So we now know Artin produced at least three variations of the chassis. One just for the F1 bodies and two others for regular cars; one with snap in axles and the other without snap-in axles.

Interestingly, the Corvette body does have a rear screw post but the body extends beyond the back of the chassis so it is unuseable.

Thanks...Joe


----------



## Gareth (Mar 8, 2011)

Are the pickups the same across all three chassis? And the other components? My rear axles are almost entirely sleeved which shows good thinking from Artin in terms of trying to minimise gear distortion in corners. 

Definitely need to revisit these in the future. I fitted one with 8/20 I think which was massively overgeared. 

One thing of note is that they come with an 8T pinion as standard.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Gareth said:


> Are the pickups the same across all three chassis? And the other components?


The pickup shoes look to be identical across all three chassis. Each one uses the HP-7 pickup spring assembly. It also looks like the other components are interchangeable as well. Hard to know if the axles are exactly the same since I can't easily remove the axles which do not snap out, but they appear identical.

Joe


----------



## docsho (Nov 13, 2004)

Grandcheapskate could you send me pics of the (dark red Corvette, light red Corvette, yellow Corvette,The corvette set car, and the light red Ferrari F-40
Thanks


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Here's a picture I just took of most of the Artin cars. Missing are the four Luminas and the red Lamborghini - other than that, I think this is all of them.
The chassis is one I removed from a car because the motor would not turn. I had to remove the retaining clip which goes across the crown gear from magnet pocket to magnet pocket. In so doing, I broke the chassis - it seems as if the clip may have been either glued in or has been sitting for so long it simply got "stuck". Removing the clip took off part of the chassis. On the plus side - the clip was the object stopping the motor from turning.
I have so far been unsuccessful in removing a police car body because it is glued on from the factory - unbelievable. I now need to find some solution which might loosen the glue because I have already put a small split in the body trying to pry it off.

Joe


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

I don't know if anyone is interested, but there are several Artin's for sale on EBAY now.


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

------


----------

